# Wide Angle Lens??



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a wide angle lens for outdoors, nature, and architecture. What is your favorite and why, or what would you recommend? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I forgot to mention I have a Canon T4i


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

For your cam it's hard to beat the EFs 10-22. Super sharp and wide, the equivalent of a 16mm on your 1.6X crop body.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

+ 1, Really like mine



Pocketfisherman said:


> For your cam it's hard to beat the EFs 10-22. Super sharp and wide, the equivalent of a 16mm on your 1.6X crop body.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

I have sigma 10-20 f3.5


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

You might want to look at the Tokina f/4 12-28mm. It just came available for Canon last month and the 12-24 has been used by many of us here with great results at a reasonable cost.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! I will check them all out!


----------



## PADRE24 (Feb 6, 2012)

What is your price range? That will make a big impact on the lens


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

My suggestion would to get the widest lens you can find. I shoot a full frame camera (5d2 Canon) and by far my favorite lens was a Sigma 12-24. Now, I realized after shooting this for a while a prime would do just as well as I always shot it on 12mm. Unfortunately, the aperature mechanism died and it is non repairable so I have replaced it with a manual focus 14mm....and I miss the 2mm loss. 

So, for a wide angle I find....wider the better. No need for a autofocus lens, set it for its hyperfocal distance and it is unnecessary to focus. Zoom is superfluous. Here's what I bought to replace the Sigma, it's a great lens. Samyang 14mm, available in a variety of mounts.


----------



## seawolfe (Feb 18, 2013)

Full frame, Sigma 12-24 and Canon TS-E24mm
For small frame, Sigma 10-20 and would like to try Sigma 8-16


----------

